
How Apple became the world's most valuable company, explained - WorldTour
http://www.vox.com/2015/10/28/9626810/apple-iphone-profits-explained
======
chmaynard
Despite its amazing rate of growth, it seems to me that Apple is no longer
just an "aggressive growth" company. As Apple returns more profits to
investors in the form of dividends, their transition to "growth and income"
status will make their stock even more attractive to older investors.

